# Celiac



## SugarBabyDoll (May 27, 2004)

Hi, I was just wondering have any of you been tested for Celiac's disease?? I recently got a blood test and it said I am having an allergic reaction to gluten in my diet. I'm freaked out... I really didnt want to add more to my list of health problems.







Its not for sure, but its a possiblity. I'm avoiding gluten in my diet for a month to see how it goes. Anyhoos. Thanks for reading.


----------



## echris (Jul 19, 2000)

bobobo:After losing about 30 pounds, and feeling really crumy for some time before, I was diagnosed with celiac disease a couple of years ago. Since then I have been gluten free and regained my 30 pounds. The bummer is that, because of my until then undiagnosed celiac disease, I was suffering from malabsorption so now I have a pretty bad case of osteroporosis. If you and/or your doctor suspect Celiac disease, by all means get tested for it. In fact, in my opinion, for people who suffer from IBS, it's just doesn't make sense to have an endoscopy and not get the biopsies done to test for celiac disease. The tests are a piece of cake. But, the consequences of having celiac and not knowing it are profound.


----------



## lkemerson (Feb 7, 2002)

I am not a celiac, but have a nephew that suffers greatly from this disease. 18 and so rail thin.I would suggest using the search feature of these boards to search the word Celiac. This may bring up other threads on this topic that could bring you comfort and help. If nothing else they may point out other sites that give good information on the disease. My sister has found help for her son on other sites such as http://cleopatra-intl-publications.com/php...eliac/index.php and http://www.glutenfreeforum.com/index.php?act=Reg&CODE=00Wishing you good luck on your diet, and your health.Karen


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Here is a link to the Celiac board on our sister boards of the Mediboard Network. I keep hoping we will get some new people posting there and get it going again, but there should be some good reading. http://mediboard.com/groupee/forums/a/frm/f/450103281K.


----------



## SugarBabyDoll (May 27, 2004)

Thank you very much for the replies. I don't feel as alone now. I'll definitly check those links out.


----------

